
Tessel: The End of Web Development (as we know it) - zeppelin_7
http://www.slideshare.net/TechnicalMachine/tessel-the-end-of-web-development-as-we-know-it?fb_action_ids=10151688669002081&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=%7B%2210151688669002081%22%3A454941664622159%7D&action_type_map=%7B%2210151688669002081%22%3A%22og.likes%22%7D&action_ref_map=%5B%5D
======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6467379](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6467379)

Other posts:

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3Atessel...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3Atessel&sortby=create_ts+desc)

